# Game Thread: Atlanta Hawks @ Detroit Pistons Dec. 10th



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

vs.








*Detroit Pistons (10-8) vs. Atlanta  Hawks (3-15)*

Time: 8:00 pm
Date: Dec. 10, 2004
Venue: The Palace of Auburn Hills

*Starting Lineups:*











































































*Josh Childress did not have an action pic.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Having a little trouble with the game thread...  

:laugh:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

**** *** ** * ***** * * ***** **** :upset:

EDIT: FINALLY! I did have it working but then I went to save message and BBB.net gimped out so I clicked it repeatedly and come back and it erased my message and had to start all over again. This moderating business is taking it's toll on my mind and body.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> **** *** ** * ***** * * ***** **** :upset:
> 
> EDIT: FINALLY! I did have it working but then I went to save message and BBB.net gimped out so I clicked it repeatedly and come back and it erased my message and had to start all over again. This moderating business is taking it's toll on my mind and body.


Yea, I hate when that happens. Try writing out an analysis then editing you mistakes, so you copy and past, and make a mistake and erase your whole thread. I've mistakenly dleted plenty of game threads. 

The only think that makes it comforting is knowing that half the work is done before you make the tread.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

My first moderating goof up was on the Raps board. I meant to quote a pretty good post but ended up editting over it.

:banghead:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> My first moderating goof up was on the Raps board. I meant to quote a pretty good post but ended up editting over it.
> 
> :banghead:


:laugh: 

You're cracking me up... I've done that before too. Welcome to the mod squad.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Haha for real man. Mods suck!

So how 'bout them Hawks?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JON BARRY!!!!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> JON BARRY!!!!


Hey. it's a new #20 in town !!!!

Maybe Jon will get a tech for old time sakes.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> So how 'bout them Hawks?


Worst team in the league? They're pretty terrible. I won't chalk this up as a guaranteed win like you have KABI (you have 11-8 up top).  

We lost to a Philly team last year at home without Allen Iverson and we almost lost to the Bobcats, so we're capable of losing to bad teams, but we are starting to pick up momentum and i just don't see the Hawks getting the upset. Al Harrington could cause a little bit of a problem for us, but not nearly enough for us to lose this game. I predict a Pistons W.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

You know you are terrible when loosing Chris Crawford is "devastating" to your team.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

You know, I just checked the box score of their last 3 games and apparently our buddy Jon Barry has a grand total of 6 minutes.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Worst team in the league? They're pretty terrible. I won't chalk this up as a guaranteed win like you have KABI (you have 11-8 up top).


Sorry fellas. I guess I'm just getting ahead of myself. :grinning: . This will be a fun game to watch, hopefully because we are beating them so bad Darko can log 20 plus minutes for the first time in his career. 

I also want to check out Boris Diaw. I used to hear good things about him but then, well you know, he went to the Hawks and all, so...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope Harrington plays well.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I hope Harrington plays well.


I don't.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Darko time*

I would like to D get some solid minutes as well, Judging by the minutes so far compared to last year.....I wouldnt be surprised to see him getting 12-18 by seasons end though. He is just looking so much more comfortable out there this season, and the fact that he has the rest of the team pulling for him so much means he must be logging heavy time in practice. Teams dont rally around a guy that hard if they dont think he is pullin his weight.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Folks this is a great day for the NBA. Jon Barry returns to his rightful home. He's arguably the best Piston in the last half century, hopefully he can get some minutes. On a sad note I have to go to work and can't watch the game!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike Woodson recieves his championship ring tonight, right before tip-off.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

McDyess aims to play...



> Pistons Coach Larry Brown made it clear after practice Thursday that he doesn't want Antonio McDyess to play tonight against the Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> "I hope he doesn't," Brown said. "I just want him to not have to worry about his leg. I don't want him to favor it because that's what got him hurt in the first place."
> 
> ...


I hope he doesn't play and since LB calls the shots i'm pretty sure he won't play. No disrespect to Hawks fans, but I don't think we need him tonight to win and it would be pretty silly to risk injury by bringing him back quicker than need be against the lowly Hawks.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> Hawks fans


Who? 

No need to appologize to mythical creatures.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Who?
> ...


:laugh:

My apologies to Ted Turner then, then again he should apologize to me for exposing us to those awful green jerseys last year.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> **** *** ** * ***** * * ***** **** :upset:


After laughing at you yesterday, I'm pissed today. I just made a thread showing the evolution of game threads on the Pistons board, that took me about 15 minutes, and after trying to post it I was told it had too many pictures by the server. I go back to edit it and all my work is gone. :dead:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Interesting stat:

Atlanta has been losing there games by an average of 17 ppg. Including 4 losses by 20 or more points.


----------



## Pistonsfan11393 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think Darko will score a career high tonight with 10. And the Pistons will kill the Hawks.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistonsfan11393</b>!
> I think Darko will score a career high tonight with 10. And the Pistons will kill the Hawks.


Welcome to the board... Hope you stick around enough for us to get to know ya. Might wanna switch your sig so it says "we're". Right now it sounds like you're laughing at the Pistons.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Hehe, that's a great sig :yes:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> After laughing at you yesterday, I'm pissed today. I just made a thread showing the evolution of game threads on the Pistons board, that took me about 15 minutes, and after trying to post it I was told it had too many pictures by the server. I go back to edit it and all my work is gone. :dead:


I feel ya brotha  Sounds like a cool idea for a thread if you ever get the patience to do it again I look forward to reading it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Atlanta slid Diaw over to the PG position and started the High Schooler Josh Smith instead of K. Anderson. Their shortest player on the floor is 6'8".

Sheed isn't starting either, meaning he probaly will sit this one out.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

So I get to watch some show about driving in fog instead of watching the Pistons game. That's pretty sweet. I personally like fog much more than basketball.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> So I get to watch some show about driving in fog instead of watching the Pistons game. That's pretty sweet. I personally like fog much more than basketball.


That sucks... so you guys usually get Pistons games?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well starting this year we get half of them, it's channel 16 here and at other times is NBC. I have no idea what station it is technically speaking but we've gotten a few of the games before with Bill Laimbeer and that other guy commentating the game.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Al Harrington could cause a little bit of a problem for us, but not nearly enough for us to lose this game.


Al has 6 points in the first 5 minutes. It'll be even tougher to stop him since Sheed isn't playing.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Josh Smith can take off, even though he traveled you could see the athleticism he has.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea I noticed that thanks to my handy dandy HTML at NBA.com 

Why not?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> Yea I noticed that thanks to my handy dandy HTML at NBA.com
> 
> Why not?


I read something about it earlier that I can't recall right now. I think it's his elbow, but I'm probaly wrong. It's something very minor though.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh well, hopefully more Darko time then. Against the Hawks we can afford it *knocks on wood, and prays the right Pistons team shows up*


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

We are getting absolutely worked by the Atlanta Hawks.

Get Darvin Ham off the floor.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> Oh well, hopefully more Darko time then. Against the Hawks we can afford it *knocks on wood, and prays the right Pistons team shows up*


Keep knocking, we're down 19-12. So far it's the Josh Smith show.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Keep knocking, we're down 19-12. So far it's the Josh Smith show.


Nope  HTML says it's only 14-12


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope  HTML says it's only 14-12


Darko time.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Excellent, Darko time is a good time. However, this HTML watching is quite frustrating so I am gonna head out, I will catch up a little later on. Go Pistons.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Delk hits a half court shot at the buzzer :upset:.

We're down 12.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Good shot! Delk with the running 3 from halfcourt. It's going to be a long night. 

Someone has to start getting some easy buckets down low (Ben/Darko/EC) or we will lose this one.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Loren Woods, Primo Brezec, and now Tony Delk. Tony isn't quite on their level, but you get the point.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

ATL shooting 69% from the floor...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Before the season started I thought Atlanta was going to be a sleeper team. They're well coached and have some guys who can flat out score.

It hasn't worked out that way for them so far this season, but they're playing tonight like I imagined them.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

delk for 50?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> ATL shooting 69% from the floor...


71% now... Everything is dropping for them.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The biggest play of the game so far was that invisible offensive foul on Chauncey early in the 4th quarter. Our backup guards are playing absolutely brain dead.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

All i can do is chuckle at the shots the Hawks are making. As we continue to throw up brick after brick, ATL is making everything in sight.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

If this game teaches us anything it's that we can't take anybody lightly.

Benching Rasheed and McDyess for the game when both could have played was a little brash.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

ATL is catching the pistons looking forward to the Memphis game.

The server is acting up a little. Does anyone else hear that squealing lady? She is annoying as hell.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

antoine walker has missed as many shots for the hawks as his teammates combined... nothing new there...


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> ATL 1:50 Full Timeout
> ATL 1:50 Josh Smith made Slam Dunk, Assist Antoine Walker


how?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> how?


Alley oop off the inbounds.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

uhh...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

And another half court 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

You can't be serious....

Another three from halfcourt, this time by Walker.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Uhh Gar, two lucky threes don't equal 18 points.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

By the way, the Hawks have the worst defense in the NBA in terms of both oppenents points allowed and oppenents field goal %.

We shot 29% for 38 points against them in the first half.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Harrington is about the worst possible realistic matchup for Tay.

Josh Smith can really get up. The Hawks look like the defending champs tonight. This is not a Larry Brown coached team.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Atlanta is just zoning the hell out of us and nobody can make a jump shot.

Note to Larry Brown: Darvin Ham is NOT a zone buster.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It doesn't help when there is no flow to the offense. The pistons look like they haven't played basketball before. LB will be steaming after this one.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*ughhh*

I am havin a hard time understanding why we have Hunter AND Jenkins in there at the same time? Neither of these guys would ever be mistaken for a point guard, neither of them can get any flow going. If these 2 are gonna be in there I would Have Tay bring the ball up and get us goin.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ughhh*



> Originally posted by <b>Copper</b>!
> I am havin a hard time understanding why we have Hunter AND Jenkins in there at the same time? Neither of these guys would ever be mistaken for a point guard, neither of them can get any flow going. If these 2 are gonna be in there I would Have Tay bring the ball up and get us goin.


Sounds like LB was listening to you. Call me crazy, but I still think we can win this one.

EDIT: Nevermind Drobnak and Kenny A. just hit a xcouple shots. Leads up to 22.

Let's just get the scrubs in now.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Darko isnt even allowed to touch the ball on offense apparently. We'd rather have Ben chuck up three pointers.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*ohhhhh myyy*

I am having a hard time watchin this.....Atl is playing about 15 notches above their best capabilities and the Pistons are playin worse team ball than the Rothstein era. They are so far off cue it just looks terrible.
I am really enjoyin watchin Darko play and that is the only reason I am still watchin. Every posession I am seeing something else that impresses me and just imagine what he could do if his " teammates" tried to get him the ball while harrington is guarding him down low.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Will someone pass the ball to Darko in the next 4 minutes?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Josh Smith has been the best player on the floor tonight.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Why were Rasheed and Antonio benched?

Atlanta is winning this because they are playing Detroit basketball.

Walker has taken 2 shots in the second half but was rebounding and directing traffic, Peja is on, Kenny is being his younger days PG and they are playing defense.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Why were Rasheed and Antonio benched?
> 
> Atlanta is winning this because they are playing Detroit basketball.
> ...


Nursing nagging injuries, against a better team they would have both played. We saw where that got us....

Hawks looked good, but I wouldn't give Walker the credit for that. Josh Smith, Harrington, and the bench got it done for Atlanta tonight.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Why were Rasheed and Antonio benched?
> 
> Atlanta is winning this because they are playing Detroit basketball.
> ...


Supposedly for precautionary reasons. If this were Miami or San Antonio or something they would've played. I say the Pistons overlooked ATL and thought they could win without them.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

When I left Darko had 4 points, when I come back? 4 points.

What kind of turnovers did he have?

24 minutes is a lot of minutes! Even newer career high.

Details! Pretty please?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Like Jvan said they wouldn't pass him the ball. When he did get it it was at the top of the key as an entry passer. I couldn't give you exact details of how he played, because I faded in and out of watching the game tonight. Tetris had my attention tonight.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Got stripped twice while driving, those two were on him. One play he was running back on O and Jenkins passed it to him at about the 3 point line when he was running down to the post and not looking and he couldn't control it. His last one was on a pass to Tayshaun, he was cutting but then stopped- miscommunication. You could hear Larry tell him good look afterwards.

Made a really nice pass to Rip towards the end but he blew the layup.

He continues to look good. Drew an offensive foul against Walker and had a nice block.

He has really nice moves in the paint on offense but he can't get his shot to go. Once that starts falling I think he'll get even more minutes.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not during the first half. 

Walker played 42 minutes. Closest to him was Peja at 38. There is more to winning then shooting the ball.
Walker's rebounding and leadership on the court was a part of the reason that Atlanta got the lead and a lot of that had to do with Walkers rebounding in the first half.

IMO Detroit played like a team tonight. They were shaky in the forth but neither team really played very well in the forth quarter.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I've read through the Boston board before and know better than to argue with a Walker fanatic, but really, from where I was sitting he was the one guy giving the Pistons hope.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

Darko didn't play badly. He had the ball a total of six times with the chance to do something with it (meaning not a top of the key entry passer). He scored a nice reverse layup, got fouled and made both free throws, missed a shot I didn't see, turned it over, made a nice post move then had the shot rim out, then made a great pass to Rip who missed the easy layup. I have no idea where 2 of the 4 turnovers came from. 

His rebounding was better, more aggressive. I think one problem he has as a rebounder is his tendency to try to get a hand in the face of every shooter. Admirable, but then he can't get the board. He did a good job of moving without the ball, establishing post position and not getting visibly irritated as the back up "point guards" continuously forgot he existed. He was only credited for one block, but he forced a few airballs and I thought he got a piece of at least two of them. He avoided foul trouble. 

On the down side, he did not show good hands. His post moves are refined enough to get good shots off, but he can't seem to make them. He has no idea how to react when double teamed and usually ends up turning it over. He can be a bit too aggressive on help defense and end up giving his man open jump shots.

Overall, he looked like a very promising second round pick. Oh, what was that? Second overall, not second round? Ah well. He's still young, tall, incredibly quick and he's getting better. If only he could catch


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I've read through the Boston board before and know better than to argue with a Walker fanatic, but really, from where I was sitting he was the one guy giving the Pistons hope.


You need to learn to read then because I am lucky if I have talked about Walker 5 times total since I started posting here and 3 of those were tonight.

If you are determined to not give him credit (because like most people you think scoring is the only key to winning a game) then that is your right but do not post things you cannot back up. Feel free to show me these Walker posts before today. I'll be waiting.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't really feel like posting a bunch of quotes right now, but I just ran a search on it, and I could.

There are a lot of Boston fans who for some reason are very bitter towards Pierce because the team went to **** after Walker left and seem to think all of there problems would be solve if Toine were there.

I personally have always hated his game, to put it bluntly, I think he's garbage so maybe I am a little biased here. But I didn't think he was even among the top 5 performers on his team tonight.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I don't really feel like posting a bunch of quotes right now, but I just ran a search on it, and I could.
> 
> There are a lot of Boston fans who for some reason are very bitter towards Pierce because the team went to **** after Walker left and seem to think all of there problems would be solve if Toine were there.
> ...



The only Walker comments of mine you will find are recent and have more to do with the bad play of the whole team then Walker himself. Ainge didn't do his job with these trades and he made comments that weren't true about Walker and Williams.
Then he traded for players like Pierce and Gary Payton who have proved to be selfish ball hogs so far this season (Pierce always was but he was let off the hook) not to mention Ricky Davis.

Did you watch the first quarter when Atlanta got the lead? Do you know that defense is also something that has to do with an outcome. Scoring isn't the only thing. Walker's rebounding in the first quarter all lead to points for Atlanta that helped get them a 32-20 lead. They kept it partially due to him as well as others.
If you are a Pistons fan you should understand this. Do you think you would have won a title last year without Ben Wallace's defense? He did a lot that didn't show up in the final stat sheet and IMO was the real MVP of the finals.

I never gave Walker full credit for tonights win but if you know basketball (which you seem to know) then you should understand what I am saying.
You are wrong in your comments and I would hope you would be man enough to admit that.
I think a lot of your problem was admitted above where you said you hate Walker. Well you obviously are the one who has a problem with your biased opinion.
I will not discuss the Celtics further in this thread because it doesn't have to do with this game but Pierce is finally getting what he deserves in Boston and I am not the only one who feels this way. Check out the board. Everyone is fed up with him.
You can post the whopping few comments I made about Walker over my 130 plus posts but that doesn't prove anything. You aren't even a Celtic fan and you have talked about him more then I have.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

> I've read through the Boston board before and know better than to argue with a Walker fanatic


This is what you said in your post. When you can prove that all I do is defend Walker then you will have a case. Discussing him is one thing, what you accused me of his blatant BS.
Find the fanatic posts I have made about him?, You won't find any.
Calling out Pierce and pointing out Walker playing in a system are two different things.
I will be waiting.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

<Initiate Rant>
The following are the shot and point totals for every Piston who played more than 8 minutes:
21, 24
13, 14
9, 10
9, 8
7, 7
5, 4
4, 1
3, 4 (Darko)
2, 0

Here are the shots per 48 minutes for each player with over 8 minutes:
24
16.42
12.6
18
8
12
7.4
30.9
6 (Darko)

To summarize: Darko scored was our most efficient scorer (1.3 points/shot), yet shot less frequently than anyone else (1 shot every 8 minutes), including such offensive luminaries as Ben Wallace and Darvin Ham. Harold Jenkins (the "point guard") shot more than 5 times as often! Does anyone else see a problem here? Get the kid the ball! Our other post players (Wallace and Cambell) also lagged behind at 8 shots/48 minutes and 12.6 shots/48 minutes. I know they were zoning, but come on! You can't get 80% of your points off jump shots and expect to win!
<End Rant>


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I hope Harrington plays well.


15/2/4/2/2/1

Hooray!


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

A very frusterating game to watch as a fan. i think that it might be a game to help the sleeping giants to wake up this year. Cant wait to see what they are gonna do in memphos though.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Well on the bright side..........can anyone remember the last time Indiana won a game?


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

ugh im glad i couldnt watch this game.

was it so horrible that we would have lost just as bad with sheed and dice?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Harrington is about the worst possible realistic matchup for Tay.
> 
> Josh Smith can really get up. The Hawks look like the defending champs tonight. This is not a Larry Brown coached team.


Maybe that was a Woodson thing, which would now be with the Hawks


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> 
> Did you watch the first quarter when Atlanta got the lead? Do you know that defense is also something that has to do with an outcome. Scoring isn't the only thing. Walker's rebounding in the first quarter all lead to points for Atlanta that helped get them a 32-20 lead.


Yes, Atlanta's D got them out to an early lead. Josh Smith had 3 amazing blocks early on, all of them on shots that looked like easy layups.

Walker had 9 rebounds all game and your praising that as game changing?

Please, you should just change your name to Big Antoine. 





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> 
> 
> Walker wants to stay in Atlanta. He wants a long term deal and IMO would take less pay if it meant he didn't change teams.





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Josh Smith had one good game. I have seen flashes of brillance but don't get carried away just yet.
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about Walker being let go. Al Harrington said on the broadcast the other night that Walker is really trying to help the rookies deal with the NBA. It looks like it might be helping.





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Isn't that why we have Antoine Walker? Oh wait, he isn't here anymore. Wouldn't know it from the way this state still blames him.





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> 
> Anyone who has seen O'Brien coach knows his game plan.
> Walker and Pierce worked because Walker didn't mind doing all the little things but getting none of the credit. As you can see Pierce isn't working out with his new team because he won't buy into the concept of team play.





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> It isn't Pierce and his sh***** attitude. It isn't his refusal to run. It isn't Ricky the head case or the rookies. It isn't Raef's stupid contract (indirectly it is) and it isn't even Doc's stupid coaching.
> 
> Look at this link I am about to provide and look who the picture is of furthest to the right
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> I dare trader Ainge to trade Pierce. You know all that benefit of the doubt that the Celtics get from the refs it will dissapear faster then Antoine Walker did.
> 
> This whole situation amuses me like nothing ever has. Looks like the bad attitude of this team wasn't scape goat Walker after all.
> Sucks to be stupid don't it Ainge.





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_10544.shtml
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> They get the calls when they are playing the Atlanta Hawks. Refs still haven't forgiven Walker for his big mouth from 5 years ago.
> I bet you anything one or more of these guys mentioned next was a ref tonight.
> Joe Crawford, Dick Vabetta or Joe Forte.





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> I watched the pathetic Celtics play games, lose them in the forth and literally stop trying for the last quarter tonight and think back to the days when Antoine Walker was on the team and they stepped it up in these situations. Walker would have hit a big 3 to win it (off one foot) or Pierce would come alive off Walkers energy.
> 
> Same with Shaq and LA even though that is different because Shaq is Shaq.
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> 
> I wouldn't over look the Hawks. Both Walker and Harrington have something to prove and I personally wouldn't bet against Antoine Walker when he is pissed off.


And that's all from just the last couple weeks.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Well on the bright side..........can anyone remember the last time Indiana won a game?


Yeah, I'd say it's a bit sad that the defending champions have the same record a team without its top 4 guys.

*points to Jvanbusk quote in profile*


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd say it's a bit sad that the defending champions have the same record a team without its top 4 guys.
> ...


I think we need a specific Piston-Hater-Board. For ummm, you.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we need a specific Piston-Hater-Board. For ummm, you.


:laugh: Or how about a Pacersguy vs. nmunam forum....that would be interesting...:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we need a specific Piston-Hater-Board. For ummm, you.


I was tempted to just let mnuman's post go there unresponded to make him look like an ***, but I felt like that guy in the movie Se7en.

Besides, it was Jvanbusk hating on the Pistons, not me.

*points to Jvanbusk in profile*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> :laugh: Or how about a Pacersguy vs. nmunam forum....that would be interesting...:laugh:


Come on, you know it would hardly be interesting; I would destroy him too easily.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

delete post


----------

